# Betta FUNGUS?!



## Guest (May 20, 2006)

My female betta looks like she has a clear fungus growing on her. I just got her about 5 days ago, and she is in a 1g tank. I'll clean her today, but I heard you shouldn't clear often for bettas because in the wild they usually live in dirtier water. Is this true?

THANKS A MILLION,
Tess


----------



## Guest (May 20, 2006)

Now, her head is buried in the marbles, and she is breathing very slowly. I think she is dying. :'(


----------



## FishGuy1564 (Oct 18, 2005)

Maybe the clear fungus is slowly making her die. Do you have any fungal treatment for bettas or fish? You shouldn't do a full water change. I would change maybe 25% twice a week or maybe even once a week. I hope she lives and I give you and her the best of luck! Haha I like that thing about how to pronounce betta! It makes me angry when people say Bay-Tah!


----------



## Guest (May 23, 2006)

She died sadly...  I'll probably take her back, since I only had her for a few days. Yes, I never knew that Betta was pronouced like that! Now I know!


----------

